# Mosquito, Milton, Berlin, Pymatuning, or West Branch and why?



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Just curious what everyone's favorite inland lake out of these are and the reasons why. You obviously know my selection just from my name. And by the way, Erie is really my favorite!! We always all give great information on this site and it would be nice to see where everyone loves going.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

depends on the time of the year. all 4 lakes fish vastly different. Usually go squito till late april, pymy till june then berlin. in the fall I run to berlin then squito late.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Berlin. Because of the lack of weeds, great points and humps, and I know it better than the others.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Probably Berlin, especially early, because I've been fishing there since I was 10 yrs. old. Know the lake better that the others. Squito, early June , then Pyma & Erie. Finally, Berlin in the Fall. Just love vibe fishing!!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I am still trying to learn how to fish Berlin the best for those eyes. Usually would always be out on Mosquito because that's the lake I really first started fishing for eyes on.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Pymy in April, mosquito in may and June, Pymy and Erie in July and August, and Shenango the rest of the year. Ky lake in late march and early April to start my season.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish mosquito and Berlin. I catch the extreem at berlin. All large fish or all small. Can't seem to get them all the time. But mosquito I can almost always pull a few fish. Sometimes with a few larger ones mixed in.

I have fished mosquito way longer.

I haven't figured out westbranch yet


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I am with you Erie is my fav but mosquito and pymatuming are 10 min rather way for me.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Milton and WB before the crazies are out there....Maybe not large numbers of eyes but you can catch your limit and their size is pretty notable. Can really pull up some slobs for being Inland Lake fish.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mosquito my all time spring n ice fishing lake mainly cause I know it inside n out but erie is where I rather be at


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Have fished Mosquito since I could walk... so I'm partial. If it wasn't for the fact I have to drive PAST mosquito to get to Pymatunig, I'd probably say it's my favorite... IMHO, the fish there seem to be healthier (maybe because of the size limit?) and I get them there just as easily as squito.... BUT.... it's hard to drive past guaranteed fishing for just slightly better....


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

The horsepower limit is what was always stopping me from fishing Pymatuning more. My new boat will also have a 9.9 kicker which I guess will allow me to get on that lake a little more.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm in agreement with MW...Mosquito is my "go to" lake, since I lived very near it for most of my life, but Erie is tops of them all. Thing is, I live much closer to West Branch than the others now, and haven't been on it yet, but sure hope for some tight lines there this year. Berlin isn't far, either...so I'll be checking that out too. Did I hear correctly that Berlin has some extreme and sudden depth changes?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

For me it's the branch...been fishing it hard for 3 years and every year it has produced something of great significance. I just stuck with the resiviour and took notes everytime out. I'm not saying I've got the place down its a very hard resiviour to figure out but westbranch is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> For me it's the branch...been fishing it hard for 3 years and every year it has produced something of great significance. I just stuck with the resiviour and took notes everytime out. I'm not saying I've got the place down its a very hard resiviour to figure out but westbranch is my absolute favorite.


Glad to hear, Twisted. Maybe I'll see you out there.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

West Branch as well. Challenging... yes. The lows are low and the highs are high. If you're persistent, the rewards can be great. You never know what's lurking in there, as the species diversity is better than just about any other lake around. Every strike is exciting because you may guess what you've hooked into, but often you're surprised with something unexpected. Plus, the lake has just about everything with respect to structure and cover, so lots of options for different presentations and techniques. And you're almost certain to see some additional wildlife out there... beavers, deer, eagles, fox, turkeys, hawks, etc.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mooner said:


> I'm in agreement with MW...Mosquito is my "go to" lake, since I lived very near it for most of my life, but Erie is tops of them all. Thing is, I live much closer to West Branch than the others now, and haven't been on it yet, but sure hope for some tight lines there this year. Berlin isn't far, either...so I'll be checking that out too. Did I hear correctly that Berlin has some extreme and sudden depth changes?


Yes Berlin depths vary drastically. Take it slow with the water low and you never being there. Many different spots that you could say bye bye to your lower unit on, read some maps and stay wide around points, because most of them keep coming out just under the surface and you cannot see them! Good luck! It's a Great Lake!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Yes Berlin depths vary drastically. Take it slow with the water low and you never being there. Many different spots that you could say bye bye to your lower unit on, read some maps and stay wide around points, because most of them keep coming out just under the surface and you cannot see them! Good luck! It's a Great Lake!


I have heard soo many horror stories of people losing there lower units on this lake!! I 100% agree with bigeyurk, make very wide turns because it can be insane how far some of those shallow points really go out with the water low. But drop offs= Vibe fishing


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> For me it's the branch...been fishing it hard for 3 years and every year it has produced something of great significance. I just stuck with the resiviour and took notes everytime out. I'm not saying I've got the place down its a very hard resiviour to figure out but westbranch is my absolute favorite.


Same here...I keep a map and highlighter with me every time. Sure is fun to see your homework paying off!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> Same here...I keep a map and highlighter with me every time. Sure is fun to see your homework paying off!


Early Spring, Mosquito...big gills and crappies and eyes...Mid April, Berlin, nice crappies, ok gills, and really nice white bass.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Berlin. It is harder to fish, but not as many fisherman at Berlin as the other lakes on any given day.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Mine was Pym then mosquito until I started fishing Erie with friends. Then bought a used boat for Erie &I now have new boat for Erie . Just easier to hit Erie since I am 15 min. from the ramp. But I have been thinking of getting the 16 ft ready for pym.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

fishforfun said:


> Mine was Pym then mosquito until I started fishing Erie with friends. Then bought a used boat for Erie &I now have new boat for Erie . Just easier to hit Erie since I am 15 min. from the ramp. But I have been thinking of getting the 16 ft ready for pym.


Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Berlin is my favorite with Milton in second place.

First let me tell you about Milton. It is a great lake to begin learning about walleye fishing because of her predictability. Even though it is not considered a small lake, the number of classic walleye spots are limited to maybe a dozen or two depending on who you ask. Mind you those spots can cover a large area, but for the most part it is a simple lake with the basic elements that you would expect to find in a walleye lake, humps points and drops etc.

You can usually expect to find a walleye or two when you visit Milton although the size may not be the largest. She holds a soft spot in my heart as I learned a lot from her consistency which gave me the much need confidence to take on my next step...Berlin!

Being my favorite go-to lake Berlin is extremely manic and moody. You never know what condition it is going to be in. Dangerous, rough, smooth, low, high, she displays all her faces through out the fishing season.

But persistence pays off at Berlin, as I caught two F/O walleye last year at Berlin. In the last few years I have only scratched the surface of the complex patterns that this lake offers.

It is often said that 90% of the fish occupy 10% of the water. With over 70 MILES of shoreline, that is a lot of territory. Private coves, inlets, sandbars, drop offs, she has everything except for weeds.

For me, a walleye at Berlin is well earned but you must put in your time. You can get lucky and stumble upon a fish here and there, but to consistently pull eyes from Berlin takes skills. Skills that I am striving to obtain and with persistence some day I may learn them. 

The thrill of conquering this aggressive minx for her bounty while staying dry and damage free is what brings me back each week trying.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Everything but dead branch...Stay away from that lake..It's bad news....Unless your into catching a tan.......I swear it's the truth .


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

westbranchbob said:


> Everything but dead branch...Stay away from that lake..It's bad news....Unless your into catching a tan.......I swear it's the truth .


OK, bob....I'm listening. Details ?


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Berlin is my favorite with Milton in second place.
> 
> First let me tell you about Milton. It is a great lake to begin learning about walleye fishing because of her predictability. Even though it is not considered a small lake, the number of classic walleye spots are limited to maybe a dozen or two depending on who you ask. Mind you those spots can cover a large area, but for the most part it is a simple lake with the basic elements that you would expect to find in a walleye lake, humps points and drops etc.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with you here!!! As I don't fish Berlin very often at all, it is a struggle for me at times when I actually do. But sometimes the fun of a lake is learning it inside and out and figuring it out. Obviously some help from people that fish it weekly is great, but figuring it out yourself def makes you feel like you have accomplished something. Nothing like figuring out a lake for walleye fishing, even though those fish will move on you daily!!!


----------



## Onefinger (Mar 10, 2017)

I love westbranch, big crappies


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Onefinger said:


> I love westbranch, big crappies


That's what I want to hear! Which side do you fish for the slabs?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mooner said:


> That's what I want to hear! Which side do you fish for the slabs?


Any, just find some wet wood.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Berlin for this guy,fished it my whole life and looking forward to the years to come. The past 3 years we have been picking up more and more perch. we haven't been targeting them but seem to be catching them more often


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Berlin for this guy,fished it my whole life and looking forward to the years to come. The past 3 years we have been picking up more and more perch. we haven't been targeting them but seem to be catching them more often


Where's the best place to launch at Berlin?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Public ramp on Bonner road. But they just put in a new ramp in on German church road off 225


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Public ramp on Bonner road. But they just put in a new ramp in on German church road off 225


Rt 225 or 224?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

225 to German church road and ramp.224 to Bonner road and ramp


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

225 takes you over the lower half of Berlin and 224 takes you over the upper half


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Berlin is my favorite with Milton in second place.
> 
> First let me tell you about Milton. It is a great lake to begin learning about walleye fishing because of her predictability. Even though it is not considered a small lake, the number of classic walleye spots are limited to maybe a dozen or two depending on who you ask. Mind you those spots can cover a large area, but for the most part it is a simple lake with the basic elements that you would expect to find in a walleye lake, humps points and drops etc.
> 
> ...


This is a great post. Berlin gets my nod as well. I've been fishing there for 30 plus years, and still learn more every season. As louisvillefisherman said, it offers a great deal of variety. In years past I would walk the edges, flats, and coves for long distances when the water was low. Sometimes it was only holding water in the main channels. The hidden structure, flagstone cliffs and other features of Berlin is very cool and unique to the area.


----------



## tl1958 (Aug 5, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Berlin is my favorite with Milton in second place.
> 
> First let me tell you about Milton. It is a great lake to begin learning about walleye fishing because of her predictability. Even though it is not considered a small lake, the number of classic walleye spots are limited to maybe a dozen or two depending on who you ask. Mind you those spots can cover a large area, but for the most part it is a simple lake with the basic elements that you would expect to find in a walleye lake, humps points and drops etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## tl1958 (Aug 5, 2014)

When will Miltons water level come back?


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

I think i read around march 15th milton will start filling back up..i could be wrong though


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I love fishing Pymatuning, but my go to lake is Ladue. Mainly because it is only a few minutes from me, and that when I do catch a walleye there it is pure euphoria because how seldom it happens!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Mosquito during the colder weather and Berlin as it warms up in June. Milton when I want to chase smallmouth.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Mosquito during the colder weather and Berlin as it warms up in June. Milton when I want to chase smallmouth.


Mosquito gets very rough in terms of walleye fishing when that water warms up, it's like they just stop eating unless it's like in the middle of the night. Good luck when the water is warm and flat at the same time. Always looks amazing to get out on the water during those flat warm days, but you never end up catching anything. I have learned pretty quick to make Mosquito a cold water lake and then just mainly stick to Lake Erie. I guess you can always get some walleye in the weeds during the summer.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Not that I'm keeping score, but it seems from all accounts Mosquito produces the most fish, then Berlin, Milton, Pymmy...West Branch last. That about right? I was hoping for better reports about WB, since it's closest to me (now).


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Notice Ladue makes the list for larger walleye.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Westbranch over the past few years...the fish are there just got to put your time in.

These were from shore.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For 30 years in a row now, Berlin has been number 1 in the population of walleye that are 14 7/8". No other lake comes close.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Kayak1997, was those charts from last year's surveys? I'm not familiar with many of the northern lakes but the southern lakes seem about right.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep West Branch is at the bottom...That's right...Unless your after muskie...Just too many pleasure boaters on the lake.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

mosquito walleye said:


> Mosquito gets very rough in terms of walleye fishing when that water warms up, it's like they just stop eating unless it's like in the middle of the night. Good luck when the water is warm and flat at the same time. Always looks amazing to get out on the water during those flat warm days, but you never end up catching anything. I have learned pretty quick to make Mosquito a cold water lake and then just mainly stick to Lake Erie. I guess you can always get some walleye in the weeds during the summer.


On those days when Mosquito is flat I use my trolling motor. I don't troll with it, I just keep the boat moving enough like I'm drifting. You would be surprised what you could catch doing this.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

meats52 said:


> On those days when Mosquito is flat I use my trolling motor. I don't troll with it, I just keep the boat moving enough like I'm drifting. You would be surprised what you could catch doing this.


I do the same at Lake Erie when it is flat. I do not enjoy trolling so using the trolling motor allows me to still feel the strike.


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

berlin is my favorite no weeds great for trolling once u figure out the eyes pattern u can hammer them like louisville fisherman we caught a few fish ohios last year the size seems to be better than other inland lakes as well caught alot of 20s 23s and a few pigs last year i catch alot at skeeter to but they seem to be smaller in there i can troll berlin all day love it and casting vibes shallow in the fall is highly addictive when u rip up and wham a fat female. dont get me wrong there r plenty of shorts in there but catch alot of nice ones to. huge points, submerged islands, rip rap and rocks everywhere, deep channel, 3 nice causeways classic walleye habitat there plus i believe one of the only inland lakes they naturally reproduce in. it can be a tough lake but once u learn it fantastic fishery. with plenty of slabs, nice smallies, big largemouth, and bonus pike cant beat it. allegedly some monster muskies to never caught one


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ducky152000 said:


> Kayak1997, was those charts from last year's surveys? I'm not familiar with many of the northern lakes but the southern lakes seem about right.


The charts were taken directly from the ODNR website 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/walleye#tabr4


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Mosquito,WB, and Berlin are all awesome crappie lakes love chasing those speckled Slabs but I've never seen Berlin with clear water


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

25asnyder said:


> Mosquito,WB, and Berlin are all awesome crappie lakes love chasing those speckled Slabs but I've never seen Berlin with clear water


It ain't called the big mud puddle for nothing!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I can still catch fish at Berlin when muddy but if Mosquito is muddy I cannot.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

The rougher and crapper it is at mosquito the better I do. I can say I have fished that lake from one end to the other and I always catch them where my waypoint is set on my gps?like Father's Day last year everyone was raving over the cemetery I fished my way down and through the there back up to my waypoint and limited out there in a matter of 15 min.but I can say when I was a kid my dad would drift fish the north half and kill them. I can't catch a turd up there lol.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

mosquito walleye said:


> Just curious what everyone's favorite inland lake out of these are and the reasons why. You obviously know my selection just from my name. And by the way, Erie is really my favorite!! We always all give great information on this site and it would be nice to see where everyone loves going.


I am partial due to my old man has a cottage on portage lakes. I love it there the crappie and hills are top notch. Bass fishing can be a challenge, but well worth it. I love everybody's input so if I ever quit being lake locked I know where to go.


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hhaha west branch has the big walleye crappie and Muskie you just have to put the time in it is a tough lake to figure out I've spent years on it but there is no doubt 10-12 pounder walleye in there seen them 


westbranchbob said:


> Everything but dead branch...Stay away from that lake..It's bad news....Unless your into catching a tan.......I swear it's the truth .


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

walleyekiller446 said:


> Hhaha west branch has the big walleye crappie and Muskie you just have to put the time in it is a tough lake to figure out I've spent years on it but there is no doubt 10-12 pounder walleye in there seen them


Ill take my easier way out for those 10-12 pound walleye and go to Lake Erie


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

All are great lakes in the spring. All are pretty damn good in the summer at night after the water jockeys are gone.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> For 30 years in a row now, Berlin has been number 1 in the population of walleye that are 14 7/8". No other lake comes close.


From what I've observed, that's a "Good Keeper" at Mosquito which could easily explain the lake's popularity! BTW, Milton has thousands that size as well!
I once caught 24 in a row at Berlin (within abt two hours) exactly that size and couldn't keep even one, even pinching the tails like the regulation book shows! Very frustrating that they seem to (stop) growing at Berlin(and Milton), once they're just under 15"!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was like that at Pymatuning about twenty years ago. We'd catch over fifty in a days fishing but only three would make the fifteen inch limit. Those fourteens at Mosquito are legal and delicious.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

About those 14 inch eyes...In my "opinion" consider using larger baits.

Yes, I know..a small fish will also hit a big bait (I have caught a 4 inch crappie on a 5 inch bait many times) but it reduces the overall number of shorts in my experience. More time for fishing and less time reeling, unhooking, resetting etc.

The thoughts behind this are plentiful. One consideration is a bigger fish uses more energy when chasing a meal than a smaller fish might, therefor the larger fish may not be as motivated to expel for the lesser reward of the smaller bait.

A more experienced (ie: bigger) walleye will eventually learn what to chase and what to ignore based on the profit margin of the effort. The smaller less experienced eye might pursue and eat more yet feel less fulfilled than the patient mature fish.

The larger bait may also better provoke the larger walleye into a reaction strike. It could be more easily agitated by the extra pronounced thumping a wider lure makes as it passes by. (we all get cranky with age) A smaller walleye might not have as big of an ego (fish narcissism lol) therefor is driven more by hunger and less by dominance, at least for now. 

The bait should be just a little too big to (reasonably) eat and a little too big to fight for the little guys.

I spent the entire last season using this technique and it seems to have worked for me. Did it reduce my overall numbers? Perhaps. Did I catch many shorts? I think maybe 4 all season. (I kid you not).

Just my two cents. (cant buy much with that!)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What leads you to believe everybody wants big walleyes? I like the fact that i dont have to zipper those good eating size ones. If you're fishing for sport, use those bigger baits. If i want an eye dinner, i'm eating those 14 to 17 inch fish. To each their own i guess. I'll fish the big water for my trophy eyes.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm somewhat of a legend round these parts. They call me Dink Winkleman.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some nice eaters from Berlin.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

chaunc said:


> What leads you to believe everybody wants big walleyes?


I hear ya, but my reply was in response to the comment about catching too many shorts at Berlin, specifically the 14 7/8's which does neither the sport fisherman nor the guy keeping to eat any good.

And not everyone has access to the bigger water.


----------

